# Strange Problem??



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

I have a Sony XM radio in my kitchen, I am having problems as to whenever the microwave oven in on I lose the signal totally. The microwave is about 7 feet from the unit. Hope some one can help me, it does get annoying. Thank You :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thats because Microwave oven are basicly on the same frequency, somewhere in the 2 gig range. Nothing you can do about it.

The same problem has been reported by people who have wireless networks in their house.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Thats because Microwave oven are basicly on the same frequency, somewhere in the 2 gig range. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> The same problem has been reported by people who have wireless networks in their house. *


Well, there may be _something_ you can try. If you can shield the microwave oven with conductive metal foil or sheet metal, you might reduce or eliminate the interference. For example, you could put the thing into a locker and shut the door while it's running.

You could also use a high-voltage low-picofarads capacitor to prevent the line cord from broadcasting the interference.

You could also try moving the microwave and the satellite radio receiving antenna as far away from each other as possible.


----------

